# Sears 42" mower deck lift assembly won't lower



## bigcut (May 14, 2014)

I have a used 917270820 and I have 2 problems: (1) the lift lever wire assembly (159460) is broken and I need to replace it, the question is how ? The second issue is the shaft lever lift assembly (159471) will not go any lower than the highest setting. If I manually move the pin, to lower the deck, it will move maybe 1/2 inch but no lower. Something is preventing it from going lower. Maybe 30 Year Tech can assist if he sees this. Outstanding knowledge !
Please help me out !!! 
John


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

bigcut said:


> (1) the lift lever wire assembly (159460) is broken and I need to replace it, the question is how ?


It's been a long time since I have had to replace one, I will have to do some research and get back to you on this one. The last one I did was on a Murray and I am not sure if they go on the same way and I don't want to give you any bad info.


bigcut said:


> The second issue is the shaft lever lift assembly (159471) will not go any lower than the highest setting. If I manually move the pin, to lower the deck, it will move maybe 1/2 inch but no lower. Something is preventing it from going lower.


There is a knob on the left side lower dash panel, that sets the height of cut. When the lift arm is locked in the highest setting you can turn the knob to set the cutting level. If memory serves me, clockwise raises, and counter clockwise lowers the setting. Then you release the lift arm and lower the mower deck to the desired setting you adjusted with the knob. Note: you have to lock or hold the lift lever in the highest position, or there will be too much pressure on the adjustment knob to turn it.


----------



## bigcut (May 14, 2014)

30year, Thanks for quick answer to #2. I'll try it tomorrow.

Any assist on the broken wire assy would mean alot. I'm 65 and the wife of 41 years is after me to get the grass cut. You understand. Besides, I enjoy doing the fixes and the wife directs me.
Thanks again,
John


----------



## bigcut (May 14, 2014)

30year Tech,
Your solution for lowering the mower deck was right on !! Now, if you can give me the assist on the lift lever wire assembly controlling the mower deck, I'll be all set.
Thanks for the assist.
John


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I believe the button screws on and once removed there is a spring that will come out. Drive out the pin in the slot at the bottom of the lever and the wire will pull out the top. This is just memory, I have a couple of similar units on my schedule this coming week. I will look at them and make sure.


----------



## bigcut (May 14, 2014)

Thank you Sir,
If you could guide me on the re-install, would be great. Today at Sears I got the wire assy. I had to order the button (out of stock). My concern is how to get the silver tab at the bottom back in that goes into the wire assy. It goes thru the hole of the wire assy. Maybe you could advise after looking at the similar machines you're doing for next week.
Thanks again,
John
John


----------



## bigcut (May 14, 2014)

30year,
Anything to add on the repair and replacement of the cable assy. I now have the replacement parts and would appreciate any additional instructions Like how do I get the replacement pin back in. Anything you could add appreciated.
Thanks,
John


----------

